# 6 g D-Aspartic Acid a day lowers testosterone levels



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2015)

Evidence is mounting that D-Aspartic Acid supplementation does not raise bodybuilders’ testosterone levels. Researchers at the University of Western Sydney have confirmed that the eccentric amino acid doesn’t live up to expectations. In the human study they published in the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition high doses of D-Aspartic Acid actually lowered

*Read More...*


----------

